# Proscan LED TV....remote code?



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

I just bought a Proscan 24" LED TV for my patio. I've tried the Proscan, Curtis, and RCA codes....nothing can control it. Any other suggestions (other than a learning remote.....I actually have a spare one, but would rather use the Tivo remote)


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Recently went through this with a Seiki.

Try 0047, Element and Poloroid as well.

If that doesn't work, Tivo's code search directions might still work:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/292


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

AH, I had a PROSCAN I bought from Costco a few years back. It's gone now....but...it took me a longtime to get the Tivo remote code to work. After much research, I found the Proscan TV used the brand "NEC" for the Tivo remote code. 

Worked for me...Try "NEC" brand!


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks...I'll give it a try!


----------



## Chesterton (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a Proscan PLED1948A TV/DVD combo and Element works for me, in particular code 0335.


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck. I sell TVs and have found that you can have two with the same model number and the remotes wont work on both TVs.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

I know this a very old thread, but I finally find the right code. The back of the Proscan 24" TV I have, said in very small print "Imported by Curtis International"....so I checked the Curtis Mathis codes. Bingo! 0092 worked.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Those will newer proscans should try the LG or Goldstar codes.


----------

